# How can Randy beat Lesnar?



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Before I start, please note this thread is not about Couture not having a chance etc im just curious for opinions. I'm going to mention a few points and am curious to see what people think

1) Lesnar on the night will probably weigh about 50 pounds more than Randy will and there for IMO if Lesnar takes him to the ground then I cant see randy getting back up

2) Randy is probably strongest in the clinch but how can you hold a guy up against the cage who is 50 pounds more than you and has the strength of Lesnar

3) Couture's major strength is his ability to use his wrestling to take people down and pound them out or inflict a lot of damage but I really cant see him taking Lesnar down and if he does then ill be amazed if he can keep him down there 

4) Randy has good stand up and we are yet to see how good Lesnars stand up is but he did break one of heath Herring bones with one shot and partially blinded him for the rest of that fight so we know he can put you down

5) Lesnar is stronger, faster and more athletic than Randy and his main weakness is his BJJ and lets be honest Randy isnt known for him submissions

The only thing I personally see Randy having over Lesnar is his experience and his amazing Cardio which IMO counts for alot in MMA but also I cant see how these 2 alone will win him this fight. 

Your thoughts please because I honestly believe Lesnar will make a statement in this fight and also im not a Lesnar nuthugger, I love Randy but I really believe the odds are against him in this one


----------



## MOJSTER (Oct 29, 2008)

we dont know how brock s chin is. maybe he cant take a punch

hope not


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Im not sayin Brocks chin is great cuz idk for sure but when I was a kid there was this WWE stunt that got messed up and he landed strait on his head from the top turnbuckle and still managed to finish the match (with a concussion) so that says something for a guy that big to land flat on his head. Anyway the only way I see Randy winning is if he can stuff takedowns to keep the fight standing then he can pick him apart and win a decision. Randy has head movement like a pro boxer and I dont think Lesnar will land a crazy shot like he did to Herring because of Coutures movement.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Im looking for Randy to try and stay on the outside boxing and weaving like he did against Sylvia. Sylvia staggered over Couture in height and weight but Couture did fine. If Randy can stay far enough away to circle away from Lesnar's shots he will bob in and out of Lesnars reach and pepper him with jabs allnight.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Are we talking about the same Randy Couture who managed to outstrike Chuck Liddell, spank Tito Ortiz, and drop Big Tim with a single punch?

Or the Randy Couture who got run over by a younger, bigger, stronger wrestler by the name of Josh Barnett?

I really hope the fighter cited in the first example is the one who shows up against Lesnar a couple weeks from now.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

randy could definately out point lesnar if he works a lyoto machida esque gameplan like an above poster mentioned. randy probably won't be fast enough to avoid everything but he could still do very well using this gameplan. couture just needs to make sure brock can't get a hold of him, and with brocks speed its going to be hard.

i don't think either of them will be an underdog/favirote because it's quite close. im favouring lesnar right now i reckon he'll overwhelm couture with brute strength but i wouldn't be surprised to see couture take a hard fought decision.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> Im looking for Randy to try and stay on the outside boxing and weaving like he did against Sylvia. Sylvia staggered over Couture in height and weight but Couture did fine.


I really dont like this example, Lesnar is faster and a far more superior athlete than Sylvia.

Xamrit, I definetly hear what your saying, Im having a hard time goin with nayone else but Lesnar...the only way I see Couture winning is if he can take it to the later rounds and use his cardio/experience into those championship rounds.


----------



## ChillerP (Sep 26, 2008)

lpbigd4444 said:


> Im not sayin Brocks chin is great cuz idk for sure but when I was a kid there was this WWE stunt that got messed up and he landed strait on his head from the top turnbuckle and still managed to finish the match (with a concussion) so that says something for a guy that big to land flat on his head
> 
> 
> > Lol, i remember that too, never thought of the point that he still continued..(for those who didnt see it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10ABNwCa7ZE) but anyways i want couture to win, but i just see lesnar overpowering thing. I agree with all your points, very well put together.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

I don't think he can take Brock down. If he does, he won't be able to keep him there.
He won't win a clinch with Lesnar. It would be suicide. Brock would take Couture down and keep him there.

Randy will try and box but at that point he is relying on a point victory and testing an unknown chin. I have a feeling if Randy tries to box, Brock will immediately go for takedowns and simply control the bout. If this is the case, I could totally envision a Lesnar decision victory.

I honestly don't see Couture winning though. I just think everything Randy brings to the table will be neutralized.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

e-thug said:


> I really dont like this example, Lesnar is faster and a far more superior athlete than Sylvia.
> 
> Xamrit, I definetly hear what your saying, Im having a hard time goin with nayone else but Lesnar...the only way I see Couture winning is if he can take it to the later rounds and use his cardio/experience into those championship rounds.


I agree. Comparing Sylvia to Lesnar is not even fair. Sylvia may have superior MMA skills but he is also an athletic joke. Lesnar is a freak of nature with some basic skills.

I don't think Randy's cardio will be better than Brock's. If anything, the pace Lesnar sets should be too much for Couture.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

nissassagame said:


> I don't think Randy's cardio will be better than Brock's. If anything, the pace Lesnar sets should be too much for Couture.


Well, its definetly debatable, and im only giving Couture the slight edge in the cardio department because we havent seen enough of Lesnar.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Why are people so sure that if Randy gets Brock down that Brocks getting straight back up??

I'm not sure either way but we haven't seen anything that indicates Randy can't keep Lesnar down.

It seems a lot of people are over-estimating Brocks wrestling aswell. All he did was control Herring for 3 rounds who's wrsetling is awful. Brocks shot didn't look very good at all in that fight IMO.

What I was impressed with was his ability to pin Heath down and maintain dominant positions (albeit he wasn't doing much from them).

I see the first couple of rounds being fought mainly against the fence with Randy leaning on Brock and basically tiring him out by constantly attempting leg trips/takedowns with maybe Brock taking Randy down once or twice.

In the third I see Brock starting to gas slightly and Randy getting top position from where I see him pounding on Brock from half guard or against the fence and TBH I think thats where Brock quits.

Randy TKO end of the 3rd


----------



## Entity (Aug 18, 2008)

I think Randy can take Brock down with a trip or sweep, I think he can pass his guard; at least to the half guard where Randy likes to stay. I think if Brock gets mounted, it's game over. I also think if Brock takes Randy down, that Randy can scramble well enough to get out from under him.

Anyway I look at this fight, I see Randy taking it. But I'll say Randy by GNP, round 1.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

browncow said:


> Or the Randy Couture who got run over by a younger, bigger, stronger, *roided up* wrestler by the name of Josh Barnett?


Fixed that for ya  

Also, IMHO Barnett's grappling was (and is) a lot more well-rounded than Lesnar's. Barnett is excellent with subs, both offensively and defensively. Lesnar's major strength right now still seems to be top control, he doesn't seem to have any sub finishes and his defense is still questionable. We also have never seen him on his back. And of course we don't know about his chin, or whether he will fare well in an extended boxing situation. A lot of question marks with Lesnar still.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

nissassagame said:


> I agree. Comparing Sylvia to Lesnar is not even fair. Sylvia may have superior MMA skills but he is also an athletic joke. Lesnar is a freak of nature with some basic skills.


There we finally have a good Lesnar/Sylvia comparison. Thay are quite the opposite of each other, with the exeption of weight :thumb02: (Sylvia should def. be more highly ranked than Lesnar though)

Personally, I could se both win and I'd love to see both lose. Preferably Brock, though.

But logically, I'm lost. I don't know who I'd think is going to win but let's say Randy because I'm a firm believer in technique over strength (plus IMO Carwin is better than Lesnar and if Couture can handle Carwin, then he should be able to match Lesnar). But it could go either way. I'm not calling this one. Should be an awesome figght though.


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

lpbigd4444 said:


> Im not sayin Brocks chin is great cuz idk for sure but when I was a kid there was this WWE stunt that got messed up and he landed strait on his head from the top turnbuckle and still managed to finish the match (with a concussion)


i have seen kane take 3 tombstones from the undertaker and still be able to walk out of the building.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

enochian said:


> i have seen kane take 3 tombstones from the undertaker and still be able to walk out of the building.


lololol


----------



## UFC_CHIC (Oct 14, 2008)

enochian said:


> i have seen kane take 3 tombstones from the undertaker and still be able to walk out of the building.


THIS ISN'T THE WWE FORUM...LOL:bye02:


----------



## rdrush (Mar 5, 2007)

If Randy uses his boxing well enough, he should be able to set up the take down. I bet Lesnar won't be training on his back that much or at least not enough to prepare for what Randy can bring to the table. Why anyone thinks Brock will be able to stand up with ease I have no idea, what evidence do you have to base this off of. And if he does try to, he is going to open himself up for some big shots.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have no idea how Randy will piece together a game plan for such a large, athletic opponent but I do think Brock is open to leg kicks (if you can circle and move after each kick) his upper body is so out of proportion and while he’s extremely mobile for a big man he’ won’t know how to check leg kicks.

If Randy can do some damage with leg kicks (something like Forrest vs. Rampage) he’ll take away some of Brocks most dangerous weapons (quickness, ability to shoot in).
I’m curious to see what Brock can do on his back, I’m guessing not much, his BJJ isn’t very evolved yet.

Either way Randy has his work cut out.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

lesnar will come out like w/ something flashy....probably a high kick or something crazy like that....

i think the energy randy will be using to try and get back up will end up being his downfall....lesnar can just lean on randy and it's extremely taxing to randy's cardio.....

lesnar will finish randy via knee's to the body late in the 2nd round


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

xAmRiT said:


> Before I start, please note this thread is not about Couture not having a chance etc im just curious for opinions. I'm going to mention a few points and am curious to see what people think
> 
> 1) Lesnar on the night will probably weigh about 50 pounds more than Randy will and there for IMO if Lesnar takes him to the ground then I cant see randy getting back up
> 
> ...



Your analysis is too technical. This is the only way Randy (and anybody else, including myself) can win this fight:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiV834_MbF0


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i bet brocks chin is like piece of iron ... i mean his head is ******* huge


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

dontazo said:


> i bet brocks chin is like piece of iron ... i mean his head is ******* huge


If that logic panned out then Pete Sell should be impossible to KO, and Tito should never have lost to Chuck!


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Randy is going to win the stand-up war with his elusive striking.

Keep in mind, MMA is not won on paper.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


> browncow said:
> 
> 
> > Or the Randy Couture who got run over by a younger, bigger, stronger, *roided up* wrestler by the name of Josh Barnett?
> ...


Thank you! 'Bout time someone said that.

I cannot see Randy gassing out in this fight. Well it is possible, but I don't think it's likely. And I can see Randy taking this via unanimous decision. I can see Randy out-scoring Brock. I can see Randy being able to take Brock down as well. If he can do anything to him on the ground I am not sure.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Randy is getting too old for karate styled kicks, so Id say he probably have to give Brock some type of 1-2 combo.


If they do in fact go to the ground, I'd say Randy should probably have to rear naked choke him or some other. Brock got volcano arms and I dont see an easy armbar being pulled on him, same thing for triangle choke..too risky to use on Brock


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Entity said:


> I think Randy can take Brock down with a trip or sweep, I think he can pass his guard; at least to the half guard where Randy likes to stay. I think if Brock gets mounted, it's game over. I also think if Brock takes Randy down, that Randy can scramble well enough to get out from under him.
> 
> Anyway I look at this fight, I see Randy taking it. But I'll say Randy by GNP, round 1.


 
I think your right that Randy wil try some seeps or trips...but i think he will use the art of evsion in the first to try to tire Brock clinch and dirty box throught the first....

In the second I really look for those sweeps or trips from Randy and I see him trying to keep Brock on his back....

Brock in everyfight has gotton on the guys back and stayed there...i think randy will some how try to use that against Brock.......I like Randy on pure faith...

Although Brock could just end it with one good shot......:confused02:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Ummmm I think Randy will be the better fighter standing and will avoid most takedowns. I think Randy will do enough to earn the decision


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

The Finisher said:


> Keep in mind, MMA is not won on paper.


Very true, it's won on the forums.


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

Lesnar is going to steamroll couture, trust me on this.There is NO chance in hell randy has better cardio than lesnar.Brock trains as hard as sherk.Theres videos of it.Better technique may win fights against someone 10 pounds bigger than you, or against someone that completely sucks and is just big like zulu or sapp, but it wont work on a beast like lesnar.

This fight is so crazy I dont have a prediction, lesnar could win by a standing KO or GnP stoppage


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

*I will never ever bet againsed Randy Couture*

Never. I hope he Chokes Brock out. Then eventually he could spank Fedor like he did to Titto! Then he could finally change his nick name from Captain America to "The Giant Slayer"! :thumb04: Ha ha, I know that's a little bit much, but common --> Randy gives us all hope when he fights, he just makes me want him to win.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Im tellin you eventually he's gonna have this guy either on his back or Randys gonna have his back...........bigger they are the harder.....watch:thumbsup: I trust myself on this one...


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

I am amazed how many people are picking AGAINST Randy here.

"Nut Hugger" is not a good term because I don't believe you people are "hugging" Brock Lesnar's nuts. You are more so "hiding" behind them. You people are afraid of Lesnar FOR Randy. If that makes sense. Randy is not afraid of him.

Come on guys! You've seen Brock fight 2-3 times and all of the sudden he's CLEARLY the favorite here. He's a rookie still. Didn't his lack of experience just cause him to get submitted 2 fights ago? Close or not, he still lost.

By the way, stop referencing things Brock did in WWE. Nobody gives a crap about stats he attained in fake combat.

I may be wrong. Lesnar may win this fight but I'm not going to doubt Couture that easily. He's overcome time and again and is perfectly capable of doing it again.

Am I the only one who feels this way?


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

OsborneMcCarty said:


> I am amazed how many people are picking AGAINST Randy here.
> 
> "Nut Hugger" is not a good term because I don't believe you people are "hugging" Brock Lesnar's nuts. You are more so "hiding" behind them. You people are afraid of Lesnar FOR Randy. If that makes sense. Randy is not afraid of him.
> 
> ...


Brock is a freaking monster and he trains like one too(just watch the brock lesnar all access).


----------



## BCooper (Oct 13, 2007)

Well Randy could beat Lesnar by either KO via strikes, KO via submission, decision via judges' scorecards, or a stoppage due to an unforeseen circumstance. These are typical ways by which one fighter can beat another.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

OsborneMcCarty said:


> I am amazed how many people are picking AGAINST Randy here.
> 
> "Nut Hugger" is not a good term because I don't believe you people are "hugging" Brock Lesnar's nuts. You are more so "hiding" behind them. You people are afraid of Lesnar FOR Randy. If that makes sense. Randy is not afraid of him.
> 
> ...



The last 2 polls on this site show Randy as the favorite...


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

OsborneMcCarty said:


> I am amazed how many people are picking AGAINST Randy here.
> 
> "Nut Hugger" is not a good term because I don't believe you people are "hugging" Brock Lesnar's nuts. You are more so "hiding" behind them. You people are afraid of Lesnar FOR Randy. If that makes sense. Randy is not afraid of him.


I'm not sure why people are "hiding" behind his nuts when they see that stylistically he's a very tough match-up for Randy.



OsborneMcCarty said:


> Come on guys! You've seen Brock fight 2-3 times and all of the sudden he's CLEARLY the favorite here. He's a rookie still. Didn't his lack of experience just cause him to get submitted 2 fights ago? Close or not, he still lost.


Yes, but he obviously made some drastic improvements from the Mir fight to the Herring fight. I picked Herring to win because of his experience (something he has more of than Randy and Mir combined), but Brock proved me wrong. He kept a cool head, and controlled a very large man on the ground with relative ease, one who has a better submission game than Randy.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I see Brock being overly aggressive and making mistakes that Randy will capitolize on.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

randy tearing brocks eyelid in the first minute of the first round.. :thumb02: randy via tko..


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with almost everything people have posted on here, how Kane walked out after three tombstones i will never know.....maybe kane should be doing mma. With regards to lesnar i feel he will take this one either via Ground and Pound or via straight knockout. Dopnt think it will go 5 rounds but if it does then it will be because Lesnar has laid on Couture the whole fight, but either way for me Lesnar takes it


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

*Speed and Strength*: Lesnar

*Experience and know-how:* Couture

*Stand-Up:* Couture

*Wrestling:* Slight-advantage Couture for two reasons: (a) Collegiate Wrestling is not the same as MMA wrestling and (b) Lesnar stopped Wrestling after college, whereas Couture continued into the Olympics as an alternate and, obviously, into MMA. *Caveat: Lesnar's speed and strength might off-set Couture's slight-advantage.*

*Cardio:* Slight-advantage Couture, because Lesnar carries so much weight. 

*Couture's Strategy:* I _think_ Couture is going to want to keep this fight on its feet, and will focus on TDD and counters. *It will be like a bull matador versus a bull.* I _doubt_ Couture will be looking for a K.O. or a submission, but rather try win on points via stand-up.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Why ae people saying that Randy only has a slight Cardio advantage?? Some people are even giving the edge in conditioning to Brock which is ridiculous IMO.

Randy looked fresher after going 5 rounds with Big Tim than Lesnar did after lying on Herring for 3 rounds.


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

The thing that most sticks out to me about the Herring vs Lesnar fight is how many times Herring gave up his back. Lesnar NEVER attempted to capatalize on this, submit him and finish the fight.

It got so bad that I actually believe Herring gave up his back on purpose because he knew Brock couldn't do anything with it. Did anyone notice this?

Most of the fight was Brock taking Herring down, putting him in some sort of college wrestling side head lock and punching him in the face. Nothing more. I hope to God Randy can find a way to defend against this and keep it standing the majority of the fight.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sekou said:


> Randy is getting too old for karate styled kicks, so Id say he probably have to give Brock some type of 1-2 combo.
> 
> 
> If they do in fact go to the ground, I'd say Randy should probably have to rear naked choke him or some other. Brock got volcano arms and I dont see an easy armbar being pulled on him, same thing for triangle choke..too risky to use on Brock


What does age have to do with kicks? Karate style kicks? What are those?
Roundhouse kicks to the leg (knee or quadriceps muscle) can be very effective against someone who doesn’t train on how to check kicks and someone who relies heavily on their mobility and takedown attempts.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=fOjMxnXb6Nk&feature=related

There you can see Lesnar missing a stunt and being dropped on his head badly, he still finished.

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=r32kaZifKHA&feature=related

There is him actually pulling of the stunt, a big show of his freaky athletisism for his size.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

OsborneMcCarty said:


> The thing that most sticks out to me about the Herring vs Lesnar fight is how many times Herring gave up his back. *Lesnar NEVER attempted to capatalize on this, submit him and finish the fight*.


There was no reason for Brock to risk going for a submission against someone as wiley as Herring on the ground. Brock knew he was winning that fight based on simply controlling and accumulating damage---enough to prevent stand-ups anyway.




OsborneMcCarty said:


> It got so bad that I actually believe Herring gave up his back on purpose because he knew Brock couldn't do anything with it. Did anyone notice this?


It's not just that. Herring loves to give his back and roll for kneebars. He tried the same thing in the Fedor fight, as Fedor stayed behind Heath (like Lesnar) and pounded him mercilessly with strikes.



OsborneMcCarty said:


> Most of the fight was Brock taking Herring down, putting him in some sort of college wrestling side head lock and punching him in the face. Nothing more. I hope to God Randy can find a way to defend against this and keep it standing the majority of the fight.


Hopefully, for Randy's sake.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Chileandude said:


> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=fOjMxnXb6Nk&feature=related
> 
> There you can see Lesnar missing a stunt and being dropped on his head badly, he still finished.


The difference is that in MMA, your opponent is trying to finish you, not hoping you'll hang in there and be able to finish the show like in wrestling. Brock may have completed his performance after being rocked but had that been MMA, Angle would have been on top of him in a flash capitalizing on the injury and finishing the job. No way could he have rolled around like that recovering a real fight.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

If anyone watched MMA live this week, one of the guys who works with Brock in minnesotta says that Brocks BJJ is at purple belt level....Quite a huge statement, but from the Brock who fought Mir to the Brock who fought Herring he looked exponentially better. Im sure it is an overstatement, but im sure Brock will look a lot better than he did in the Herring fight.

As much as i think about Brock is a bad match up for Randy, i will never bet against randy....ever


----------



## newfish (Jun 26, 2008)

It hasn't been all that long since the Mir loss, really. I mean, not even a year. Yes, Randy doesn't have A+ submission skills, but that's not why Mir won that fight -- he won because Lesnar was a fish out of water. And he still is. Lesnar has 100% more potential than, say, Kimbo or Butterbean, but we're looking at fundamentally the same match-up here: an unskilled thug vs. a trained fighter. 

I don't care how strong Lesnar is -- Randy will control him on the ground and standing up. He may have to weather a storm due to Lesnar's obscene strength, but he'll weather it -- we've seen how ineffectual Lesnar is if he doesn't nail you with a big shot -- and Randy will find oppurtunities to sub or ground and pound the big guy.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I can't see Randy, or anybody else for that matter, on top of the massive Brock Lesnar ground and pounding him. And how will he get him on his back? One thing is for sure, Lesnar will be able to get the take down whenever he wants, and i don't see Randy getting up.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

newfish said:


> It hasn't been all that long since the Mir loss, really. I mean, not even a year. Yes, Randy doesn't have A+ submission skills, but *that's not why Mir won that fight -- he won because Lesnar was a fish out of water*. And he still is.


Once again, I am no Brock Lesnar fan but to even suggest that he's still the same fighter he was when he fought Frank Mir is simply fallacious. Even then, it was Mir's versatile BJJ that won him that fight, although certainly Brock's inexperience played a large part. Lesnar was very composed against Heath Herring, which was probably the most shocking aspect of his performance. He was in control the ENTIRE time, he didn't get sloppy and never compromised his dominant positions.



newfish said:


> Lesnar has 100% more potential than, say, Kimbo or Butterbean, but we're looking at fundamentally the same match-up here: *an unskilled thug vs. a trained fighter*.


Unskilled thug? He's got a better wrestling pedigree than almost anyone in the sport, and he's working with a camp that will help him translate that wrestling ability (Sherk's camp in Minnesota) with striking. Lesnar has been training for almost 3 years now, so it's not as though he entered MMA without having any experience at all. I really think you should reconsider what terms you're throwing around. 




newfish said:


> I don't care how strong Lesnar is -- Randy will control him on the ground and standing up. He may have to weather a storm due to Lesnar's obscene strength, but he'll weather it -- we've seen how ineffectual Lesnar is if he doesn't nail you with a big shot -- and Randy will find oppurtunities to sub or ground and pound the big guy.


It's possible, I just don't have very much faith in Randy's submission game. Like I said, he's no Fedor, Werdum, Nog, Barnett or even Mir on the ground.


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

newfish said:


> It hasn't been all that long since the Mir loss, really. I mean, not even a year. Yes, Randy doesn't have A+ submission skills, but that's not why Mir won that fight -- he won because Lesnar was a fish out of water. And he still is.


Mir won that fight because Brock got way over-agressive and made a rookie mistake. He was the complete opposite of over-agressive in the Herring fight, so something tells me that he learned from his mistake. Now, I personally think he went just a bit too far over to the over-conservative side in the Herring fight, but regardless he is NOT the same "fish out of water" that he was during the Mir fight. I don't understand how you can watch the Mir fight, then the Herring fight, and not see that he was a drastically different fighter in the Herring fight.  People might not like the fact that he didn't go for the finish, but he sure didn't get over-agressive again.

My hope is that he comes in somewhere between the Mir fight and the Herring fight in therms of agression. If that happens I think Randy's going to be in a very dangerous fight, and he could very easily end up losing the title.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Randy is gonna stuff Lesnars tds, stay and outstrike him for 25 minutes, unless he can take his back and get a RNC.


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

Since some of you guys are 100% sure about Brock Lesnar's upcoming win at UFC 91, how about putting up more than "forum money".

How about (if Couture wins) they have to post a video of themselves steaking into their local Taco Bell to order a Nachos Bel Grande. Either that or they have to tattoo Brock's penis sword on their left butt cheek. HAHAHA!

Any other ideas? (Just having fun with you guys)


----------



## BCooper (Oct 13, 2007)

How about just having to eat a Nacho Bell Grande?


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

OsborneMcCarty said:


> The thing that most sticks out to me about the Herring vs Lesnar fight is how many times Herring gave up his back. Lesnar NEVER attempted to capatalize on this, submit him and finish the fight.
> 
> It got so bad that I actually believe Herring gave up his back on purpose because he knew Brock couldn't do anything with it. Did anyone notice this?
> 
> Most of the fight was Brock taking Herring down, putting him in some sort of college wrestling side head lock and punching him in the face. Nothing more. I hope to God Randy can find a way to defend against this and keep it standing the majority of the fight.


I thought Lesnar looked too big to be able to even get his hooks in if he tried to take someone's back.


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

joey__stalin said:


> I thought Lesnar looked too big to be able to even get his hooks in if he tried to take someone's back.


I think you're right on that one.

That could be a big disadvantage down the road (even if he beats Randy).


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

OsborneMcCarty said:


> I think you're right on that one.
> 
> That could be a big disadvantage down the road (even if he beats Randy).


not really, instead he should do things like Neck cranks, I just think Lesnar should learn to use his arms for BJJ so neck cranks, americans, straight arm kimura's etc.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

LOL I got neg rep for my username.










Hey, he transformed Russia into an industrial force over the course of 2 of his 5 year plans. Without him, the Allies would have lost. Shame on you for not giving him the credit he deserves. 

I can't remember the last time I saw somebody win via neck crank...


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

and he also killed more Innocent people than hitler and mao together lol 
anyway ... i think brock will take it ! 3 rd gnp


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> LOL I got neg rep for my username.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although I wasn't the one who neg'ed you, he is right. I had to do a 10 page report on Stalin.

1. He only transfored Russia to a superpower using the goulags (which were almost as bad if not worse then Hitlers concentration camps). Also, the people who were in the goulags were RUSSIAN CITIZENS FOR **** SAKE.

2. He killed an estimated 25 million Russian people not counting the WW2 casualties.

3. He was originally with Hitler and would have remained with him had it not been for Hitler attacking Russia first. 

4. He basically cheated his way into power, killed off everyone that associated with him, and made the Russian people think he was a god when in reality he was the devil.

Stalin was easily the most evil man on the planet, and really isn't someone to appreciate.


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

Lesnar is going to kick his ass so bad that Couture will be ******* shitting bricks for a month. 

Brock by TKO!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

War Brock!


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

Brock would be so much easier to like and root for if he didn't act like such a douche.

The whole pointing and laughing at Herring and the "can you see me now" crap needs to stay in the WWE with the rest of their trash talking garbage.

All his talent and abilities aside. Can anyone say Lesnar's attitude has no influence on your opinion of him?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

OsborneMcCarty said:


> Brock would be so much easier to like and root for if he didn't act like such a douche.
> 
> The whole pointing and laughing at Herring and the "can you see me now" crap needs to stay in the WWE with the rest of their trash talking garbage.
> 
> All his talent and abilities aside. Can anyone say Lesnar's attitude has no influence on your opinion of him?


uh...have you ever heard of bj penn?

his post win antics are way worse than brock's...and his opponents don't even need to talk trash


----------



## Entity (Aug 18, 2008)

OsborneMcCarty said:


> Brock would be so much easier to like and root for if he didn't act like such a douche.
> 
> The whole pointing and laughing at Herring and the "can you see me now" crap needs to stay in the WWE with the rest of their trash talking garbage.
> 
> All his talent and abilities aside. Can anyone say Lesnar's attitude has no influence on your opinion of him?


I'd hate to be pegged as an immature ignoramus, because I don't really consider myself one; but I find most people with colourful personalities to be personal favourites...

Rampage, Lesnar, Shonie Carter, Krazy Horse, etc

But I absolutely agree that there's a lot to be said for classy representatives of the sport, and I'm a huge fan of those guys as well; GSP, Couture, Anderson, etc

I think at the end of the day, personalities aside, I really just enjoy a good display. KO's, Sub's, Exciting Decisions, they're all good. It's good to have someone you love to hate, just for the conversation alone


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I think that Couture will win. A win over Herring is impressive. However it's not exactly like he's a top 10 heavyweight. I also doubt that Brock is at purple belt level.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

in the clinch Brock will completely overpower Randy so he will try to keep the distance, with Brock on top Randy is screwed and he is going to be too fast and too strong to stop the takedown. If Brock is on top of Randy it's gonna be goodnight for randy, Randy's subs are mediocre and from what I hear Brock has become above average in sub d. Standing up and trading Brock will corner Randy and demolish him, it would be a massacre if Randy tries to trade with Brock. So the question remains, how does Randy win? I've ran through it a lot and came to the decision that if he wins it will be with a very early KO or TKO by a single punch similar to the one on Sylvia, it will have to happen fast before Brock can do anything to Randy. Imagine if Brock lands a shot like he did on Herring, it'll end his career.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I have no doubt in my mind that Randy will win this fight. It'll be due to Randy's amazing gameness, and there isn't much more needed for this thread. Let me remind you, this is STILL Randy Couture..


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

rabakill said:


> in the clinch Brock will completely overpower Randy so he will try to keep the distance, with Brock on top Randy is screwed and he is going to be too fast and too strong to stop the takedown. If Brock is on top of Randy it's gonna be goodnight for randy, Randy's subs are mediocre and from what I hear Brock has become above average in sub d. Standing up and trading Brock will corner Randy and demolish him, it would be a massacre if Randy tries to trade with Brock. So the question remains, how does Randy win? I've ran through it a lot and came to the decision that if he wins it will be with a very early KO or TKO by a single punch similar to the one on Sylvia, it will have to happen fast before Brock can do anything to Randy. Imagine if Brock lands a shot like he did on Herring, it'll end his career.


you're really saying that brock would destroy randy standing up?

Randy has good stand up and great stand up defense
he could outbox brock anyday

of course brock has crazy power but randy will hold his own on the feet no question


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

rabakill said:


> in the clinch Brock will completely overpower Randy so he will try to keep the distance, with Brock on top Randy is screwed and he is going to be too fast and too strong to stop the takedown. If Brock is on top of Randy it's gonna be goodnight for randy, Randy's subs are mediocre and from what I hear Brock has become above average in sub d. Standing up and trading Brock will corner Randy and demolish him, it would be a massacre if Randy tries to trade with Brock. So the question remains, how does Randy win? I've ran through it a lot and came to the decision that if he wins it will be with a very early KO or TKO by a single punch similar to the one on Sylvia, it will have to happen fast before Brock can do anything to Randy. Imagine if Brock lands a shot like he did on Herring, it'll end his career.


Brock doesn't know how to box. What are you basing him beating Couture in the standup. He's thrown one punch in the standup in his career. Also we've never seen Brock in the clinch does he even know what to do. Brock is now good at submission defense, because his camp said he's getting better? Trainers never over hype their own fighters.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Brock doesn't know how to box. What are you basing him beating Couture in the standup. He's thrown one punch in the standup in his career. Also we've never seen Brock in the clinch does he even know what to do. Brock is now good at submission defense, because his camp said he's getting better? Trainers never over hype their own fighters.


Brock was in the clinch a few times against Herring, where he delivered some devastating knees, one which buckled Heath.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> Brock was in the clinch a few times against Herring, where he delivered some devastating knees, one which buckled Heath.


True dat, i thought in the whole fight that was his most impressive part of his new game from the Mir fight


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Suizida said:


> True dat, i thought in the whole fight that was his most impressive part of his new game from the Mir fight


Definitely, it stood out especially because of how inactive Brock was throughout most of the fight lol.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Definitely, it stood out especially because of how inactive Brock was throughout most of the fight lol.


Exactly. Do you think that Brock can be that inactive against Couture. Let's be honest Couture and Herring are on two completely different levels. My point about Brock is that we really don't know where some of his skills are at. I still don't by that he is at purple belt level.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Definitely, it stood out especially because of how inactive Brock was throughout most of the fight lol.


I think it shows too that Brock's trainers are taking the chance to teach him a better stand up game than most fighters have. I am not saying he has an awesome stand up game, but often times go where knees could be thrown, or kicks used, and a lot of fighters don't go for them because they were taught to use those much later in their MMA training. Brock is getting to learn all of it and the amount of knees he used was plain impressive.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

the way i think this fight will end is probably in the 3rd or 4th round when Brock is quite tired but is on top in randys guard and Randy will some how manage to slip out and quickly take brocks back and GnP to a TKO win.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I think Brock is gonna F-5 Randy.
Just kidding of course. But I would love to see some pro wrestling moves in the octagon.


----------



## newfish (Jun 26, 2008)

*Lesnar = Sideshow (at the moment)*

In my previous reply, I compared Lesnar to Butterbean. While I feel Lesnar has infinitely more potential as an MMA fighter (and athletic ability), I feel like the man's being used in precisely the same way as the overweight boxer -- in essence, he's a sideshow. 

Butterbean is actually a talented boxer, which is why I feel the comparison apt. But it's obviously hard to see past his fat. So, here's a better comparison in an article on NFL players in MMA from 2007: 

http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/news/story?id=2999076

And the relevant quote: 

"These NFL players think they are going to come in and fight against real mixed martial artists? It's going to be ugly," White said. "I got two words for you: Johnnie Morton." 

Morton was knocked out in 38 seconds. 

If you read the article, you'll see that even Couture himself states that guys with impressive physiques and athletic ability (in this case football players) have tons of potential in MMA. But not against vastly more experienced fighters. 

Lesnar has an intimidating physique, but he still looks like a fish out of water in the octagon. When I see him fight, I can't help but conjure images of other "giants" signed as professional boxers and mma fighters simply because they're huge draws. Against skilled fighters, they're simply outclassed, and they quickly stop looking like giants. Lesnar is still fighting like someone who just left the amateurs -- his fight against herring looked like a sloppy Ultimate Fighter prelim. 

REMEMBER LESNAR VS. MIR. It hasn't even been a year since that fight, which looked to me like a matador vs. bull contest. Couture has proved himself an adept matador -- I would certainly put him in the same league as Mir. Unless Lesnar is a really quick learner, he's going to be outclassed by the smaller man.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

newfish said:


> In my previous reply, I compared Lesnar to Butterbean. While I feel Lesnar has infinitely more potential as an MMA fighter (and athletic ability), I feel like the man's being used in precisely the same way as the overweight boxer -- in essence, he's a sideshow.
> 
> Butterbean is actually a talented boxer, which is why I feel the comparison apt. But it's obviously hard to see past his fat. So, here's a better comparison in an article on NFL players in MMA from 2007:
> 
> ...


 
Mir and Lesner the same...........:confused02: I think not.....


----------



## newfish (Jun 26, 2008)

*Clarification*



coldcall420 said:


> Mir and Lesner the same...........:confused02: I think not.....


I didn't say Mir and Lesnar are the same. At all. I said look at the Mir vs. Lesnar fight as a guide to understanding what the Couture vs. Lesnar fight is going to look like (Mir being COUTURE).


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Mir and Couture aren't the same either though.

Mir has very good jitz and average wrestling but below average standup and terrible cardio whereas Randy has very good wrestling very decent standup below average jitz and outstanding cardio.

It's not reallly worth comparing Mir and Randy cos while they have completely different strengths and while I think that Randys a much better fighter than Mir, Brock matches up better stylistically with Couture.

I'm picking Randy to stop Brock in the third but I think Brocks size and wrestling background _could_ cause some problems.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

nevrsummr13 said:


> you're really saying that brock would destroy randy standing up?
> 
> Randy has good stand up and great stand up defense
> he could outbox brock anyday
> ...


You are absolutely right, in a boxing match where each guy stands a few feet apart trading jabs Randy would probably have an advantage. That's not how it's going to go down though, Brock is gonna push him against the fence and start some dirty boxing. I don't care how good you are, when a guy has you completely outpowered and you are cornered there's not much you can do besides hope that he runs out of energy and hope that his punches don't knock you out. To win, Randy's gonna have to land a punch that staggers Brock enough so that he can take him down and mount for the GnP and it's going to have to happen fast before Brock hits Randy. The way Brock muscled Hering around, imagine that minus 40 pounds. I'm not ruling Randy out, he's just going to have to play it extremely smart and hope for a little luck, aka Brock making a big mistake which is entirely possible due to his extreme lack of experience in the octagon.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

newfish said:


> I didn't say Mir and Lesnar are the same. At all. I said look at the Mir vs. Lesnar fight as a guide to understanding what the Couture vs. Lesnar fight is going to look like (Mir being COUTURE).


 
UHmm....yeah you did......

*I would certainly put him in the same league as Mir. *

Uhh...you wrote that...not me, although I find it hillarious that you try to steer what you wrote into this... 

*I didn't say Mir and Lesnar are the same. At all. I said look at the Mir vs. Lesnar fight as a guide to understanding what the Couture vs. Lesnar fight is going to look like (Mir being COUTURE).*

Hillarious...now you can see what you wrote......:thumb02:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Exactly. Do you think that Brock can be that inactive against Couture. Let's be honest Couture and Herring are on two completely different levels. My point about Brock is that we really don't know where some of his skills are at. I still don't by that he is at purple belt level.


I think it's a grand exaggeration as well that he's a "purple belt", unless belts are as easy to acquire at his gym as they are in the WWE lol.

That said, I agree that Herring and Couture are different fighters, but I think we need to look at the fact Heath Herring is 6'4 250lbs. He's a BIG guy at Heavyweight---much bigger than Randy---and he was absolutely mauled/controlled for 3 rounds by Lesnar. Yes Randy's wrestling technique is better than Heath, but he's never had to out-wrestle someone with 50lbs on him.

And yeah, I'm sure Randy will try to be more active than Heath was, but that's not going to be easy. Did you see Randy's latest training video against guys that were about Brock's weight? They pushed Randy into the cage and he couldn't do anything with them, he just held on until they were told to break. Randy's strength will have to be his scrambling, if he gets Lesnar down, he's going to have move as soon as he hits the mat.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I think it's a grand exaggeration as well that he's a "purple belt", unless belts are as easy to acquire at his gym as they are in the WWE lol.
> 
> That said, I agree that Herring and Couture are different fighters, but I think we need to look at the fact Heath Herring is 6'4 250lbs. He's a BIG guy at Heavyweight---much bigger than Randy---and he was absolutely mauled/controlled for 3 rounds by Lesnar. Yes Randy's wrestling technique is better than Heath, but he's never had to out-wrestle someone with 50lbs on him.
> 
> And yeah, I'm sure Randy will try to be more active than Heath was, but that's not going to be easy. Did you see Randy's latest training video against guys that were about Brock's weight? They pushed Randy into the cage and he couldn't do anything with them, he just held on until they were told to break. Randy's strength will have to be his scrambling, if he gets Lesnar down, he's going to have move as soon as he hits the mat.


LOL, Good one on the purple belt.

As far as wrestling is concerned, I don't think Randy wants to get into a wrestling match. I doubt Randy will go for a lot of take downs. He might if Lesnar is off guard expecting strikes or if he rocks Lesnar. 

I don't think it would be smart for Lesnar to try to dirty box Couture. IMO Lesnar's clinch game isn't strong enough. If he can get Randy against the cage, he should try to take him down. 

As far as training, go watch some of Ali's old training videos. It always looked like he was getting worked by his opponents. He always said he tried to work on the thing that he was worst at against his partners to try to improve.

This fight is tough to call, because we only have 20 minutes of actual fighting to judge Lesnar on.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I actually think Couture will win this fight, hopefully he works on his sprawls and catches lesnar in a darce or anaconda choke.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> darce


If Mir is a guest announcer at this fight this is all we will hear from him.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Urgh, really hope Couture wins this. I don't wanna see Brock, having the belt so early on. 

He'll get subbed by the winner of Mir/Nog anyways. And I've been wanting to see Randy vs Nog for over a year now.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> LOL, Good one on the purple belt.
> 
> As far as wrestling is concerned, I don't think Randy wants to get into a wrestling match. I doubt Randy will go for a lot of take downs. He might if Lesnar is off guard expecting strikes or if he rocks Lesnar.


Yeah, I think you're right. Randy's going to try and outstrike him for the majority of the fight. It would be a big risk to waste a lot of energy on getting Lesnar to the ground, especially when he's fresh.

If Randy has a strategy, it should be to wear Lesnar down until he starts showing fatigue (probably in the 4th or 5th round) then get him to the mat and work some ground and pound. 



rockybalboa25 said:


> I don't think it would be smart for Lesnar to try to dirty box Couture. IMO Lesnar's clinch game isn't strong enough. If he can get Randy against the cage, he should try to take him down.


Yeah, Lesnar should not play the dirty boxing game with Couture. Couture knows that position all too well, and I think that Lesnar should he engage in a clinch against the fence, will automatically drop for a double. 



rockybalboa25 said:


> As far as training, go watch some of Ali's old training videos. It always looked like he was getting worked by his opponents. He always said he tried to work on the thing that he was worst at against his partners to try to improve.


Hopefully that's the case for Randy. The thing about boxing and MMA though, is that in MMA there's time for a lot of stand-still breaks in the action with clinching. Ali never had to worry about being held against the ropes for more than 2-3 seconds.. if Randy doesn't execute his elusive gameplan, he could be put in a very dangerous position.



rockybalboa25 said:


> This fight is tough to call, because we only have 20 minutes of actual fighting to judge Lesnar on.


No kidding. I'm much more interested in seeing Couture/Nogueira, so I'll be rooting for Randy.. although I'll be betting on Brock. :laugh:


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

newfish said:


> ... which looked to me like a matador vs. bull contest. Couture has proved himself an adept matador -- I


That's funny, I used the same analogy, but was referring to Couture. Did you get that analogy from me (post #42, page 5)?: "I think Couture is going to want to keep this fight on its feet, and will focus on TDD and counters. It will be like a bull matador versus a bull."


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i just don't see how randy can defend against one of brock's shots....if brock grabs a leg...which i'm sure he can, he can.....well....


----------



## SouthernMan (Sep 23, 2008)

Randy will use angles and movement from side to side. Brock has proved that he as quick forward movement. But we have yet to see how quick his footwork is. Like Randy said, Brock is like a train. You cant get out of the way of a train if you stay on its track. It is just too fast and powerful. But if you just step to the side than you can easily avoid the train. That simple logic is what could prove to be Brocks downfall. Though in a fight it will be much more complex than that logic. It is the best gameplan at this point. 
PS No matter how big and strong someone is. They cant keep conciousness without blood to their brain. Randy by Rear Naked Choke....


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

All of us Couture supporters also need to take into account that Brock has put every one of his opponents on the mat within seconds.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I think Brock is more likely to wear out couture than the other way round. Once brock takes him down (and lets be honest he will) even if he lays on him for 2/5 rounds its going to take it out of couture. Imagine having almost 300 pounds of someone ontop you for 10 mins, im sure that would take it out of any one


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> All of us Couture supporters also need to take into account that Brock has put every one of his opponents on the mat within seconds.


None of whom were very good wrestlers. Not saying he won't take Couture down, but he's never faced a guy in the Octagon whose wrestling approached or surpassed his own and we may be in for a surprise.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Your right he hasnt faced a genuine wrestler yet but still you just know because of his sheer size and ability he will just run through couture and take him down without using wrestling. Bill Goldberg style spear


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Usually technique overcomes strength and size. We'll see next week! But Lesnar is no ordinary man.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I think it's a grand exaggeration as well that he's a "purple belt", unless belts are as easy to acquire at his gym as they are in the WWE lol.


You know I personally don't disagree with you. But I guess an argument can be made that he is a really quick learner, has been training for 3 years and has shown excellent gaurd passing.

On that note, I still don't believe he is higher then a high white belt, but who knows:dunno:.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

xAmRiT said:


> I think Brock is more likely to wear out couture than the other way round. Once brock takes him down (and lets be honest he will) even if he lays on him for 2/5 rounds its going to take it out of couture. Imagine having almost 300 pounds of someone ontop you for 10 mins, im sure that would take it out of any one


I completely agree. Alot of people think Lesnar will run out of gas faster than Randy and that Couture may actually be able to use this as a tactic. I think it will be reverse as well. Brock will take Randy down and The Natural will gas fast IMO.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Anyone know these fighters' reach? I'm curious if Brock has a significant reach advantage.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

randy has a 75" reach, brock is 81"...solid reach advantage...brock can hit you w/ his hands from way outside, ala herring


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I wouldnt pay too much attention to the reach. Randy out-boxed Sylvia in their fight. . . His head movement was great in that fight. I understand that Sylvia is nowhere near as athletic or as explosive as Brock, but even with the reach disadvantage, i'd give the advantage in the stand-up to Randy, no question.

I do hope Randy utilizes leg-kicks though. I dont think Brocks legs will have strengthened to that of a muay thai trained MMA fighter, and his legs will bruise/welt fairly easily i'd imagine. That would play hell with him carrying that much weight around


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

The reach says more about the width of Brocks chest/back though really. You often see a fighter has a significant reach advantage but they're just really stocky and don't have particularly long arms.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Also with reagrds to reach, lesnar hands are huge. He has his gloves specially made as the ufc standard xl dont fit him. I know this is irrelevant but the surface a punch of his covers is more than that of coutures too. 

Also just out of curiousity is this fight being advertised heavily over in the states? In the U.K there has been very miminal so far. Calzaghe V jones jnr has taken all of the spotlight over here in terms of advertising on the Channel where we get the ufc


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, it is being widely advertised.

lone wolf brought up an issue that I would love to see come into play during this fight; Randy beating up Brock's legs, moving him around when his legs are all beat up, etc. i'd love to see Randy use this in an attempt to wear Brock down.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Yes, it is being widely advertised.
> 
> lone wolf brought up an issue that I would love to see come into play during this fight; Randy beating up Brock's legs, moving him around when his legs are all beat up, etc. i'd love to see Randy use this in an attempt to wear Brock down.


I really dont think that would bea good idea, considering Randy wants to stay away from the ground, atleast on bottom. Randy doesnt really THROW leg kicks, he couldnt have trained them for 3 months, and be able to snap them off fast enough. Lesnar has already showed he dosent mind catching a leg kick for a TD... And hes shown he has the reflexes and speed to do this.

:dunno:

I usually agree with you 100%, this time though I disagree


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Leg kicks would be interesting to see how they would effect(affect?) Lesnar. Maybe Randy can channel the spirit of Pedro Rizzo when it comes to that lol.


----------



## MartorDR (Nov 8, 2008)

Lesnar tackles Couture, and then controls the fight for the rest of the round. Couture is too good to get submitted or knocked out from GNP and Lesnar wins the first round.

Couture will then come to terms how unbelievably strong and heavy Lesnar is to try to out wrestle him. And try to stand up for the rest of the fight. 

The only chance Couture has to win this fight is getting a good punch when Brock comes close enough to try to get a takedown. If it really connects, Randy can win.

There is no way Couture will win by decision, period. The ref has to stop the fight after a series of punches.


If Brock's ego :confused03: comes into play and tries to go toe to toe with him Randy has a good chance. If Brock wants to become heavyweight champ, he easily can.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

One things for sure, they're not letting Lesnar fight any scrubs.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

How can Randy beat Lesnar? Ummmm......maybe a hand gernade is a good place to start. Maybe an anthrax package in the mail something along them lines perhaps.


----------



## Umbrood (Oct 15, 2006)

MartorDR said:


> Lesnar tackles Couture, and then controls the fight for the rest of the round. Couture is too good to get submitted or knocked out from GNP and Lesnar wins the first round.
> 
> Couture will then come to terms how unbelievably strong and heavy Lesnar is to try to out wrestle him. And try to stand up for the rest of the fight.
> 
> ...



I agree with this Its not a matter if Lesnar can take Randy to the ground its when...and if Randy can get up without being seriously hurt.

Randy will not throw any leg kicks, until he knows he can avoid being taken down, Lesnar is just to quick and powerful to risk it. And I'm not convinced that Randy's TDD is enough to even slow Brock down, judging by past experiences (Mir and Heath)

Testing Lesnar's chin is the easiest way for Randy to win in my opinion. I'm hoping that its not as good as it seams. Lesnar's cardio is said to be unbelievable and I would agree, he's not going to get tired unless he makes a mistake. That is Randy's other option of winning Lesnar's inexperience in the octagon, getting caught up in the moment of winning the championship. I know that Lesnar got tons of experience fighting in front of big crowds but winning the UFC title could be different.


----------

